# Forum search fixed!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This one sneaked up on me so appologies if you already know but it's worth mentioning. The forum search function is now fixed and fully indexed so you can go searching for really old stuff as well as new. The results come back very quick too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I noticed that too John - found a thread of mine from 2004 the other day without any hassles!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

First thing I spotted after the site change... well happy


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Used it myself - most impressed.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> First thing I spotted after the site change... well happy


The LinkmeisTTer can return 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Aha


----------

